# MACOS BigSur Beta (20B5022a) Display Capture always stops working after restarting OBS and must be readded.



## valerino (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi,
i am aware of the need to give OBS display capture permissions in system preferences, and i did so.
Indeed, i reopen OBS, add screen capture, and it works beautifully.

The problem arises when i close OBS and reopen it : in the auto-saved scene, Display Capture shows black screen and the display tab says 'device not connected or available'.






the only way to make it work again is to delete the source and readd a new Display Capture from scratch. It works as expected, then when you close and reopen OBS you still get the black screen, so you always have to readd the source when you close OBS.

This is the log:

09:28:30.509: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz
09:28:30.509: CPU Speed: 2800MHz
09:28:30.509: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
09:28:30.509: Physical Memory: 16384MB Total
09:28:30.509: OS Name: Mac OS X (NSMACHOperatingSystem)
09:28:30.510: OS Version: Version 10.16 (Build 20B5022a)
09:28:30.510: Kernel Version: 20.1.0
09:28:30.523: hotkeys-cocoa: Using layout 'com.apple.keylayout.Italian-Pro'
09:28:30.523: Portable mode: false
09:28:30.647: OBS 26.0.2 (mac)
09:28:30.647: ---------------------------------
09:28:30.648: ---------------------------------
09:28:30.648: audio settings reset:
09:28:30.648:     samples per sec: 48000
09:28:30.648:     speakers:        2
09:28:30.649: ---------------------------------
09:28:30.649: Initializing OpenGL...
09:28:31.741: Loading up OpenGL on adapter Intel Inc. Intel(R) HD Graphics 630
09:28:31.741: OpenGL loaded successfully, version 4.1 INTEL-16.0.49, shading language 4.10
09:28:31.957: ---------------------------------
09:28:31.957: video settings reset:
09:28:31.957:     base resolution:   1920x1080
09:28:31.957:     output resolution: 1920x1080
09:28:31.957:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
09:28:31.957:     fps:               30/1
09:28:31.957:     format:            NV12
09:28:31.957:     YUV mode:          709/Partial
09:28:31.957: NV12 texture support not available
09:28:31.958: Audio monitoring device:
09:28:31.958:     name: Default
09:28:31.958:     id: default
09:28:31.958: ---------------------------------
09:28:31.967: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.so'
09:28:32.276: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
09:28:32.276: No blackmagic support
09:28:32.363: [VideoToolbox encoder]: Adding VideoToolbox H264 encoders
09:28:32.469: [obs-browser]: Version 2.8.7
09:28:32.498: VLC found, VLC video source enabled
09:28:32.501: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'droidcam-obs.so'
09:28:32.501: ---------------------------------
09:28:32.501:   Loaded Modules:
09:28:32.501:     droidcam-obs.so
09:28:32.501:     vlc-video.so
09:28:32.501:     text-freetype2.so
09:28:32.501:     rtmp-services.so
09:28:32.501:     obs-x264.so
09:28:32.501:     obs-vst.so
09:28:32.501:     obs-transitions.so
09:28:32.501:     obs-outputs.so
09:28:32.501:     obs-libfdk.so
09:28:32.501:     obs-filters.so
09:28:32.501:     obs-ffmpeg.so
09:28:32.501:     obs-browser.so
09:28:32.501:     mac-vth264.so
09:28:32.501:     mac-syphon.so
09:28:32.501:     mac-decklink.so
09:28:32.501:     mac-capture.so
09:28:32.501:     mac-avcapture.so
09:28:32.501:     linux-jack.so
09:28:32.501:     image-source.so
09:28:32.501:     frontend-tools.so
09:28:32.501:     decklink-ouput-ui.so
09:28:32.501:     coreaudio-encoder.so
09:28:32.501: ---------------------------------
09:28:32.502: os_dlopen(../obs-plugins/obs-browser->../obs-plugins/obs-browser.so): dlopen(../obs-plugins/obs-browser.so, 257): image not found
09:28:32.502: 
09:28:32.502: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
09:28:32.524: All scene data cleared
09:28:32.524: ------------------------------------------------
09:28:33.190: coreaudio: device 'Built-in Microphone' initialized
09:28:33.190: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Mic/Aux'
09:28:33.210: Failed to create source 'Display Capture'!
09:28:33.215: coreaudio: device 'Built-in Microphone' initialized
09:28:33.236: webcam telefono: Selected device 'Iriun Webcam'
09:28:33.238: webcam telefono: Using preset 1280x720
09:28:33.276: webcam: Selected device 'FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in)'
09:28:33.276: webcam: Using preset 1280x720
09:28:33.306: Switched to scene 'codice'
09:28:33.306: ------------------------------------------------
09:28:33.306: Loaded scenes:
09:28:33.306: - scene 'webcam principale':
09:28:33.306:     - source: 'webcam' (av_capture_input)
09:28:33.306:         - filter: 'Crop/Pad' (crop_filter)
09:28:33.306:     - source: 'Audio Input Capture' (coreaudio_input_capture)
09:28:33.306: - scene 'webcam secondaria':
09:28:33.306:     - source: 'webcam telefono' (av_capture_input)
09:28:33.306:     - source: 'webcam' (av_capture_input)
09:28:33.306:         - filter: 'Crop/Pad' (crop_filter)
09:28:33.306:     - source: 'Audio Input Capture' (coreaudio_input_capture)
09:28:33.306: - scene 'codice':
09:28:33.306:     - source: 'Audio Input Capture' (coreaudio_input_capture)
09:28:33.306:     - source: 'Display Capture' (display_capture)
09:28:33.306:     - source: 'webcam' (av_capture_input)
09:28:33.306:         - filter: 'Crop/Pad' (crop_filter)
09:28:33.306: ------------------------------------------------


----------



## joshpritsker (Nov 19, 2020)

I can confirm that I have the same issue


----------



## emptycluster (Nov 19, 2020)

I have the same issue since Big Sur


----------



## luizconrado (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi,

Have you guys found a solution for this problem?
I am having the same issue.

I configure the Display Capture and it works fine.
As soon as a close OBS and reopen it, the display capture shows me a black screen.

What is weird is that, if I then plug an external monitor to my Macbook Pro 16, OBS starts correctly & the display capture works correctly as well.. Even though the display capture is configured to show the built-in monitor.

I would really appreciate some guidance/help here.
This issue is driving me insane.

Thank you.


----------



## JonasPoli (Jan 5, 2021)

I upgraded my mac to "Big Sur" and had the same problem.
I managed to remove and add a new scene.







Screen Record  already enabled


----------



## mortal (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi - I have the same issue, I temporarily fixed it by making a whole new scene but as soon as I closed and re opened OBS it was broken again. Same as above OBS has full permission to screen record so I've no idea what the issue is, but it's only cropped up since upgrading to Big Sur.


----------



## mbukhman (Feb 11, 2021)

I confirm the same issue Macbook Pro 15 2019 i9 + 560x, Big Sur 11.2


----------



## edmundostudios (Apr 6, 2021)

I have upgraded to big sur today and noticed this straight away. Is there any ETA on a fix as it seems to have been around for a long time? 

The workaround also works for me however the process is too long for my setup so using quicktime for recordings in the meantime.


----------



## cognitiaclaeves (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm also seeing the same behavior. This macbook pro retina is brand new and is running Big Sur 11.4.


----------



## goldfire (Sep 28, 2021)

This is hitting me, too, in exactly the same way. I have to re-add the display capture every time. A fix would be great! Thanks.


----------



## jolucesa (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi, I have the same problem.
there is my log when I add the display capture and works:
----------------------------------

11:58:20.713: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-9750H CPU @ 2.60GHz
11:58:20.713: CPU Speed: 2600MHz
11:58:20.713: Physical Cores: 6, Logical Cores: 12
11:58:20.713: Physical Memory: 16384MB Total
11:58:20.713: OS Name: Mac OS X
11:58:20.714: OS Version: Version 11.6.1 (Build 20G224)
11:58:20.714: Kernel Version: 20.6.0
11:58:20.734: hotkeys-cocoa: Using layout 'com.apple.keylayout.Spanish-ISO'
11:58:20.734: Current Date/Time: 2021-11-29, 11:58:20
11:58:20.734: Browser Hardware Acceleration: true
11:58:20.734: Portable mode: false
11:58:20.852: OBS 27.1.3 (mac)
11:58:20.852: ---------------------------------
11:58:20.854: ---------------------------------
11:58:20.854: audio settings reset:
11:58:20.854: samples per sec: 48000
11:58:20.854: speakers: 2
11:58:20.857: ---------------------------------
11:58:20.857: Initializing OpenGL...
11:58:22.591: Loading up OpenGL on adapter ATI Technologies Inc. AMD Radeon Pro 5300M OpenGL Engine
11:58:22.591: OpenGL loaded successfully, version 4.1 ATI-4.6.20, shading language 4.10
11:58:22.768: ---------------------------------
11:58:22.768: video settings reset:
11:58:22.768: base resolution: 1792x1120
11:58:22.768: output resolution: 1792x1120
11:58:22.768: downscale filter: Bicubic
11:58:22.768: fps: 60/1
11:58:22.768: format: NV12
11:58:22.768: YUV mode: 709/Partial
11:58:22.768: NV12 texture support not available
11:58:22.768: Audio monitoring device:
11:58:22.768: name: Default
11:58:22.768: id: default
11:58:22.768: ---------------------------------
11:58:22.773: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'coreaudio-encoder.so'
11:58:22.777: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-captions.so'
11:58:22.780: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.so'
11:58:22.799: os_dlopen(libpython3.9.dylib->libpython3.9.dylib): dlopen(libpython3.9.dylib, 257): image not found
11:58:22.799:
11:58:22.804: [Python] Could not load library: libpython3.9.dylib
11:58:22.911: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'mac-capture.so'
11:58:22.915: A DeckLink iterator could not be created. The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
11:58:22.915: No blackmagic support
11:58:22.922: [mac-virtualcam] version=1.3.0
11:58:22.924: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'mac-vth264.so'
11:58:23.060: [VideoToolbox encoder]: Adding VideoToolbox H264 encoders
11:58:23.067: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'obs-browser.so'
11:58:23.067: [obs-browser]: Version 2.16.3
11:58:23.067: [obs-browser]: CEF Version 85.0.0-HEAD.2273+g93b66a0+chromium-85.0.4183.121
11:58:23.188: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'obs-vst.so'
11:58:23.191: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'obs-x264.so'
11:58:23.194: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'rtmp-services.so'
11:58:23.208: VLC found, VLC video source enabled
11:58:23.208: ---------------------------------
11:58:23.208: Loaded Modules:
11:58:23.208: vlc-video.so
11:58:23.208: text-freetype2.so
11:58:23.208: rtmp-services.so
11:58:23.208: obs-x264.so
11:58:23.208: obs-vst.so
11:58:23.208: obs-transitions.so
11:58:23.208: obs-outputs.so
11:58:23.208: obs-filters.so
11:58:23.208: obs-ffmpeg.so
11:58:23.208: obs-browser.so
11:58:23.208: mac-vth264.so
11:58:23.208: mac-virtualcam.so
11:58:23.208: mac-syphon.so
11:58:23.208: mac-decklink.so
11:58:23.208: mac-capture.so
11:58:23.208: mac-avcapture.so
11:58:23.208: image-source.so
11:58:23.208: frontend-tools.so
11:58:23.208: decklink-ouput-ui.so
11:58:23.208: decklink-captions.so
11:58:23.208: coreaudio-encoder.so
11:58:23.208: ---------------------------------
11:58:23.208: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
11:58:23.242: All scene data cleared
11:58:23.242: ------------------------------------------------
11:58:23.295: Failed to create source 'Display Capture'!
11:58:23.396: coreaudio: device 'Jabra EVOLVE 20 MS' initialized
11:58:23.421: coreaudio: device 'BlackHole 16ch' initialized
11:58:23.422: Switched to scene 'grabación con audio jabra headphones'
11:58:23.422: ------------------------------------------------
11:58:23.422: Loaded scenes:
11:58:23.422: - scene 'grabación con audio jabra headphones':
11:58:23.422: - source: 'input compu' (coreaudio_input_capture)
11:58:23.422: - source: 'output compu' (coreaudio_output_capture)
11:58:23.422: - source: 'Display Capture' (display_capture)
11:58:23.422: ------------------------------------------------
11:58:23.450: adding 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 21 milliseconds (source: output compu)
11:58:23.450:
12:03:58.554: User Removed source 'Display Capture' (display_capture) from scene 'grabación con audio jabra headphones'
12:04:02.547: User added source 'Display Capture' (display_capture) to scene 'grabación con audio jabra headphones'
----------------------------------------

and this is my log when I have restarted the OBS program and the black screen appears
----------------------------------------

12:05:57.634: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-9750H CPU @ 2.60GHz
12:05:57.634: CPU Speed: 2600MHz
12:05:57.634: Physical Cores: 6, Logical Cores: 12
12:05:57.634: Physical Memory: 16384MB Total
12:05:57.634: OS Name: Mac OS X
12:05:57.634: OS Version: Version 11.6.1 (Build 20G224)
12:05:57.634: Kernel Version: 20.6.0
12:05:57.652: hotkeys-cocoa: Using layout 'com.apple.keylayout.Spanish-ISO'
12:05:57.652: Current Date/Time: 2021-11-29, 12:05:57
12:05:57.652: Browser Hardware Acceleration: true
12:05:57.652: Portable mode: false
12:05:57.841: OBS 27.1.3 (mac)
12:05:57.841: ---------------------------------
12:05:57.843: ---------------------------------
12:05:57.843: audio settings reset:
12:05:57.843: samples per sec: 48000
12:05:57.843: speakers: 2
12:05:57.846: ---------------------------------
12:05:57.846: Initializing OpenGL...
12:05:58.695: Loading up OpenGL on adapter ATI Technologies Inc. AMD Radeon Pro 5300M OpenGL Engine
12:05:58.695: OpenGL loaded successfully, version 4.1 ATI-4.6.20, shading language 4.10
12:05:58.877: ---------------------------------
12:05:58.877: video settings reset:
12:05:58.877: base resolution: 1792x1120
12:05:58.877: output resolution: 1792x1120
12:05:58.877: downscale filter: Bicubic
12:05:58.877: fps: 60/1
12:05:58.877: format: NV12
12:05:58.877: YUV mode: 709/Partial
12:05:58.877: NV12 texture support not available
12:05:58.877: Audio monitoring device:
12:05:58.877: name: Default
12:05:58.877: id: default
12:05:58.877: ---------------------------------
12:05:58.881: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'coreaudio-encoder.so'
12:05:58.883: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-captions.so'
12:05:58.885: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.so'
12:05:58.897: os_dlopen(libpython3.9.dylib->libpython3.9.dylib): dlopen(libpython3.9.dylib, 257): image not found
12:05:58.897:
12:05:58.897: [Python] Could not load library: libpython3.9.dylib
12:05:59.026: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'mac-capture.so'
12:05:59.029: A DeckLink iterator could not be created. The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
12:05:59.029: No blackmagic support
12:05:59.034: [mac-virtualcam] version=1.3.0
12:05:59.038: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'mac-vth264.so'
12:05:59.229: [VideoToolbox encoder]: Adding VideoToolbox H264 encoders
12:05:59.236: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'obs-browser.so'
12:05:59.236: [obs-browser]: Version 2.16.3
12:05:59.236: [obs-browser]: CEF Version 85.0.0-HEAD.2273+g93b66a0+chromium-85.0.4183.121
12:05:59.291: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'obs-vst.so'
12:05:59.293: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'obs-x264.so'
12:05:59.295: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'rtmp-services.so'
12:05:59.305: VLC found, VLC video source enabled
12:05:59.305: ---------------------------------
12:05:59.305: Loaded Modules:
12:05:59.305: vlc-video.so
12:05:59.305: text-freetype2.so
12:05:59.305: rtmp-services.so
12:05:59.305: obs-x264.so
12:05:59.305: obs-vst.so
12:05:59.305: obs-transitions.so
12:05:59.305: obs-outputs.so
12:05:59.305: obs-filters.so
12:05:59.305: obs-ffmpeg.so
12:05:59.305: obs-browser.so
12:05:59.305: mac-vth264.so
12:05:59.305: mac-virtualcam.so
12:05:59.305: mac-syphon.so
12:05:59.305: mac-decklink.so
12:05:59.305: mac-capture.so
12:05:59.305: mac-avcapture.so
12:05:59.305: image-source.so
12:05:59.305: frontend-tools.so
12:05:59.305: decklink-ouput-ui.so
12:05:59.305: decklink-captions.so
12:05:59.305: coreaudio-encoder.so
12:05:59.305: ---------------------------------
12:05:59.305: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
12:05:59.347: All scene data cleared
12:05:59.347: ------------------------------------------------
12:05:59.408: Failed to create source 'Display Capture'!
12:05:59.502: coreaudio: device 'BlackHole 16ch' initialized
12:05:59.548: adding 42 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 42 milliseconds (source: output compu)
12:05:59.548:
12:05:59.559: coreaudio: device 'Jabra EVOLVE 20 MS' initialized
12:05:59.560: Switched to scene 'grabación con audio jabra headphones'
12:05:59.560: ------------------------------------------------
12:05:59.560: Loaded scenes:
12:05:59.560: - scene 'grabación con audio jabra headphones':
12:05:59.560: - source: 'input compu' (coreaudio_input_capture)
12:05:59.560: - source: 'output compu' (coreaudio_output_capture)
12:05:59.560: - source: 'Display Capture' (display_capture)
12:05:59.560: ------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------

I really appreciate any help you can provide.


----------



## jolucesa (Dec 2, 2021)

there is the solution:

Go to *System Preferences* -> *Battery* -> Uncheck "*Automatic graphics switching*."


----------



## _benp_ (Dec 10, 2021)

@jolucesa Amazing, it works, thank you. (I'm on macOS Monterey)


----------



## iSR48L (Dec 16, 2021)

@jolucesa created an account just to say thank you man. this solved it. restart app after unchecking.


----------



## dragonspitchfork (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year all.  The fix for me was to enable Screen Recording for OBS in *System Preferences* -> *Security and Privacy  -> Privacy -> Screen Recording*


----------

